# American Bullies



## Gregory Escolta (Mar 11, 2010)

I am brand new to the forum and came here to learn. On my very first post, in the members bio, I have had 2 seperate people try to attack me because I own and LOVE my American Bullies. I wanted to give everyone the chance to get there opinions off there chests... For the record, I do not have 14 inch, fat and lazy bullies, but nice 18 inch athletic bullies.. SO if you have and opinion, want to bash on the breed, or bash on me because of my love for the breed, nows your chance!


MY BABY GIRL!!!


----------



## Tamara Villagomez (Nov 28, 2009)

Im not bashing I think she is gorgeous and has a very nice build !!


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Gregory Escolta said:


> athletic bullies.


http://www.thefreedictionary.com/oxymoron


----------



## Gregory Escolta (Mar 11, 2010)

Tamara Villagomez said:


> Im not bashing I think she is gorgeous and has a very nice build !!


 
Thank you!


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Gregory Escolta said:


> I am brand new to the forum and came here to learn. On my very first post, in the members bio, I have had 2 seperate people try to attack me because I own and LOVE my American Bullies. I wanted to give everyone the chance to get there opinions off there chests... For the record, I do not have 14 inch, fat and lazy bullies, but nice 18 inch athletic bullies.. SO if you have and opinion, want to bash on the breed, or bash on me because of my love for the breed, nows your chance!
> 
> 
> MY BABY GIRL!!!


You wear funny lookin shoes.


----------



## Gregory Escolta (Mar 11, 2010)

James Lechernich said:


> http://www.thefreedictionary.com/oxymoron


 
Bully is a term used to describe a dog with a thicker musculature and diff. style head than game dogs... So you can take that definition somewhere else. My dogs are athletic dogs, I hate fat and lazy dogs!


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Gregory Escolta said:


> Bully is a term used to describe a dog with a thicker musculature and diff. style head than game dogs... So you can take that definition somewhere else. My dogs are athletic dogs, I hate fat and lazy dogs!


Bullies are an abomination, period. Your dog(s) are fat.


----------



## Gregory Escolta (Mar 11, 2010)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> You wear funny lookin shoes.


 
Jordan #8's??? Playoff edition??? Its clear you know absolutely nothing about shoes, not have any style... But then again these are shoes for people that aren't already past there prime


----------



## Gregory Escolta (Mar 11, 2010)

James Lechernich said:


> Bullies are an abomination, period. Your dog(s) are fat.


My dog is fat??? HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! there is zero fat on my dog! LOL... u funny bro.... I guess linebackers are fat too


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Gregory Escolta said:


> Jordan #8's??? Playoff edition??? Its clear you know absolutely nothing about shoes, not have any style... But then again these are shoes for people that aren't already past there prime


Were you in the playoffs ??


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Gregory Escolta said:


> My dog is fat??? HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! there is zero fat on my dog! LOL... u funny bro.... I guess linebackers are fat too


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9nnF1AeY6A


----------



## Gregory Escolta (Mar 11, 2010)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Were you in the playoffs ??


 
Uhmmmm.... Playoffs for wat? Thats the name of the edition of shoe it is.


----------



## Gregory Escolta (Mar 11, 2010)

James Lechernich said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9nnF1AeY6A


 
LOL... i seen that whack ass video... I never said I had APBT's i said American Bullies! I admire the APBT and gamedogs, but they are not what I like. That video is the equivalent of taking the worst Mals and dutchies that have never done any bitework and filming them doing protection work! Theres bad Bullies just like there are bad examples of every other breed..


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Gregory Escolta said:


> LOL... i seen that whack ass video... I never said I had APBT's i said American Bullies!


"Bullies are an abomination, period."



Gregory Escolta said:


> That video is the equivalent of taking the worst Mals and dutchies that have never done any bitework and filming them doing protection work! Theres bad Bullies just like there are bad examples of every other breed..


I see several in the video that look just like yours. Coincidence?


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

James Lechernich said:


> http://www.thefreedictionary.com/oxymoron


+1. /thread

Btw, Gregory, we're not attacking you or your dogs. You are free to like and own any dog you like. But American bullies are purely for looks. Like I suggested in your intro thread, go check out this recent discussion:

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBul...hepherds-belgian-malinois-used-instead-14568/


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm just going to make some broad generalizations, so please excuse me.

I actually think SOME of the dogs look cool. There are lots of other things I dislike about the breeders, but I especially hate the hype in the breed. Every American Bully "breeder" is trying to produce the next most extreme F'ed up looking bully... and the sad part is that you have all of these followers who don't know jack buying into the hype. Its a vicious cycle.

And the next thing that irks me the most...
I'm not sure if its a generational thing or what, but the culture of the breed lacks substance. They dumb down the pitbull and market it as something of a petbull. They want a dog that _*looks*_ tough with the temperment of a Golden Lab, all the while adorning their petbulls with spiked collars and rediculously oversized chain type leashes in an attempt to impress upon others how "badass" their dog is. They think their dogs look tough and have drive when it pulls from the owner... yet they wouldn't dare have the balls to learn about handling a real dog.

I don't know... maybe its a generational thing and thats why I don't understand it, but I see it in their dogs, in their cars, music, work ethic and "swagger." Its just one big circus show. They want to look tough on the outer shell, but they are soft as kibble poo on the inside.

Thats my rant...


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Gregory Escolta said:


> LOL... i seen that whack ass video... I never said I had APBT's i said American Bullies! I admire the APBT and gamedogs, but they are not what I like. That video is the equivalent of taking the worst Mals and dutchies that have never done any bitework and filming them doing protection work! Theres bad Bullies just like there are bad examples of every other breed..


 
A better anology would be show line mals versus working mals. We all know what has happened to the show line breeds.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Meng Xiong said:


> I'm just going to make some broad generalizations, so please excuse me.
> 
> I actually think SOME of the dogs look cool. There are lots of other things I dislike about the breeders, but I especially hate the hype in the breed. Every American Bully "breeder" is trying to produce the next most extreme F'ed up looking bully... and the sad part is that you have all of these followers who don't know jack buying into the hype. Its a vicious cycle.
> 
> ...



The shoes Meng, you forgot the shoes.


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> The shoes Meng, you forgot the shoes.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcSahWlDVqY

Skip to the 3:00 mark for comedic relevance!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> The shoes Meng, you forgot the shoes.


Jees, Don - I kinda wanted a pair of those babies to shine up and wear down to the bar with all these farmers and ranchers. I thought it would be COOL since most here wear rubber snake resistant boots.

Now I will feel self conscious. You popped my bubble.


----------



## Gregory Escolta (Mar 11, 2010)

Here is the problem.... You all would like to make over generalized assumtions... Yes there are a lot of Bully breeders that are all about useless dogs that have "cool" looks. I, am not one of them. I am also not one that is going to sit here and let you guys call me out because I have certain tastes. I like Jordans... If you like Cowboy Boots, that awesome! I love Mals, but dont have one sorry! I am here to learn, but the only thing I have learned is that you people think you know me, but have made an over all generalized assumption of who I may or may not be. Get off of your high horses and teach me something about PP dogs instead of tellin me I have funny shoes and a fat dog! You sound so simple minded and basic! Judge the book, cuz when you actually read it you will be amazed!


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Gregory Escolta said:


> Here is the problem.... You all would like to make over generalized assumtions... Yes there are a lot of Bully breeders that are all about useless dogs that have "cool" looks. I, am not one of them. I am also not one that is going to sit here and let you guys call me out because I have certain tastes. I like Jordans... If you like Cowboy Boots, that awesome! I love Mals, but dont have one sorry! I am here to learn, but the only thing I have learned is that you people think you know me, but have made an over all generalized assumption of who I may or may not be. Get off of your high horses and teach me something about PP dogs instead of tellin me I have funny shoes and a fat dog! You sound so simple minded and basic! Judge the book, cuz when you actually read it you will be amazed!


The lesson of the day is that if you crumble under the weight of criticism then you shouldn't make threads extending the invitation!


----------



## Gregory Escolta (Mar 11, 2010)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> +1. /thread
> 
> Btw, Gregory, we're not attacking you or your dogs. You are free to like and own any dog you like. But American bullies are purely for looks. Like I suggested in your intro thread, go check out this recent discussion:
> 
> http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBul...hepherds-belgian-malinois-used-instead-14568/


Here is the thing... What Ed has been doing for 10 years is working to create functional bullies that are more for PPD that conformation ring...



James Lechernich said:


> The lesson of the day is that if you crumble under the weight of criticism then you shouldn't make threads extending the invitation!


 Lesson for the day, dont say nobody is criticizing the breed when reading any of the posts shows that they are... I am not crumbling... You guys can think what you want, does that change the fact that I will still be working with this breed tomoro? No so I think its funny that you want to try and sway me otherwise...


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

We're trying to teach you. I'm all for using "off breeds" if you want, but here's a good general rule for any performance dogs, whether personal protection, protection sport, agility, herding, dock diving, field trials, you name it. Don't use a dog that is as wide as it is tall. It's simple physics.


----------



## Gregory Escolta (Mar 11, 2010)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> We're trying to teach you. I'm all for using "off breeds" if you want, but here's a good general rule for any performance dogs, whether personal protection, protection sport, agility, herding, dock diving, field trials, you name it. Don't use a dog that is as wide as it is tall. It's simple physics.


 

HAHHA! Im not even here to get bullies to do PP!!! I am looking at getting a working Mal or Rottweiler! The members bio instructions said give a short bio of what you do with dogs and all I have done is conformational stuff... Which is why I joined this board... TO LEARN! But all that I learned is that people on high horses like to judge others, especially someone who is young...


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Gregory Escolta said:


> Here is the thing... What Ed has been doing for 10 years is working to create functional bullies that are more for PPD that conformation ring...


Links? Still doesn't really address that many bull breed folks don't even like using their breeds in "man work" except in 100% prey drive.


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Gregory Escolta said:


> Lesson for the day, dont say nobody is criticizing the breed when reading any of the posts shows that they are... I am not crumbling... You guys can think what you want, does that change the fact that I will still be working with this breed tomoro? No so I think its funny that you want to try and sway me otherwise...


What muttering nonsense is that? I criticised your abominable pig-dogs because you ASKED for it!! ](*,)


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Gregory Escolta said:


> Lesson for the day, dont say nobody is criticizing the breed when reading any of the posts shows that they are... I am not crumbling... You guys can think what you want, does that change the fact that I will still be working with this breed tomoro? No so I think its funny that you want to try and sway me otherwise...


Wot a little fart!


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Gregory Escolta said:


> HAHHA! Im not even here to get bullies to do PP!!! I am looking at getting a working Mal or Rottweiler! The members bio instructions said give a short bio of what you do with dogs and all I have done is conformational stuff... Which is why I joined this board... TO LEARN! But all that I learned is that people on high horses like to judge others, especially someone who is young...


Uh...no. All you said was you were looking to get into PP and that you had and breed American bullies. And that you continually state some guy has PPD American bullies and you admire his work. Heavily inferring that you want to work your American bullies in protection. Seriously, no one cares if you have a 2 lbs Chihuahua or a 200 lbs English mastiff at home and if they are your favorite breed. Quite a few of us have dogs that aren't even active pets, just couch potatoes, which is totally fine too. But if you clearly stated from the get go that you are looking to get a Mal or Rottie for the work, that would have likely worked much much better for you in your 3 or 4 intro posts. You dig it?


----------



## Gregory Escolta (Mar 11, 2010)

James Lechernich said:


> What muttering nonsense is that? I criticised your abominable pig-dogs because you ASKED for it!! ](*,)


 
Sorry mistook you for someone else


----------



## Gregory Escolta (Mar 11, 2010)

http://knoxxlifestyle.wordpress.com/2008/06/03/congrats-to-legends-pitbull-kennel/

Sorry, his myspace was private... feel free to add him if you want to see his working bullies

http://www.myspace.com/legendskennels


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

wow!! i have to say i've seen ppl on this forum attacked, but usually it's been for good reason. this time i have to say, hey, the guy's young, he wants to learn, and that's what this forum is supposedly about--isn'tit?

why doesn't everyone back off a step, take a breath (or 3) and do what you're really good at: helping newbies and discussing training??

oh--except making fun of shoes/socks is still WAY ok   (just not mine)


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Gregory, are you a salesman in snotty brat clothing?


----------



## Gregory Escolta (Mar 11, 2010)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Uh...no. All you said was you were looking to get into PP and that you had and breed American bullies. And that you continually state some guy has PPD American bullies and you admire his work. Heavily inferring that you want to work your American bullies in protection. Seriously, no one cares if you have a 2 lbs Chihuahua or a 200 lbs English mastiff at home and if they are your favorite breed. Quite a few of us have dogs that aren't even active pets, just couch potatoes, which is totally fine too. But if you clearly stated from the get go that you are looking to get a Mal or Rottie for the work, that would have likely worked much much better for you in your 3 or 4 intro posts. You dig it?


 
My bad... But I mean read this post and my bio post and look how much flack I take for simply stating that I own American bullies... All i constantly hear from people that know nothing of American Bullies is snide remarks and rude people. I am here for the dogs, if anyone wants to help me please do, if everyone wants to bicker till no end, feel free.


----------



## Gregory Escolta (Mar 11, 2010)

ann schnerre said:


> wow!! i have to say i've seen ppl on this forum attacked, but usually it's been for good reason. this time i have to say, hey, the guy's young, he wants to learn, and that's what this forum is supposedly about--isn'tit?
> 
> why doesn't everyone back off a step, take a breath (or 3) and do what you're really good at: helping newbies and discussing training??
> 
> oh--except making fun of shoes/socks is still WAY ok   (just not mine)


 
THANK YOU! I really appreciate your words! I am young and am here to learn. Thats where it lays... I really appreciate the love more than you know. Its like drowning and having someone pull me up!


----------



## Gregory Escolta (Mar 11, 2010)

maggie fraser said:


> Gregory, are you a salesman in snotty brat clothing?


 
Maggie, I don't know you and dont know why you want to ask me things like this. I actually work in after school care and help troubled youths in gang prevention if you must know. Other than that I am a student. I am not here to argue, but defend I will.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

ann schnerre said:


> wow!! i have to say i've seen ppl on this forum attacked, but usually it's been for good reason. this time i have to say, hey, the guy's young, he wants to learn, and that's what this forum is supposedly about--isn'tit?
> 
> why doesn't everyone back off a step, take a breath (or 3) and do what you're really good at: helping newbies and discussing training??
> 
> oh--except making fun of shoes/socks is still WAY ok   (just not mine)


I beg to differ. There is very little suggestive in any of his posts that he would like to actually learn. He sounds like a salesman in disguise.


----------



## Gregory Escolta (Mar 11, 2010)

maggie fraser said:


> I beg to differ. There is very little suggestive in any of his posts that he would like to actually learn. He sounds like a salesman in disguise.


 
HAVE YOU READ ANY OF MY POSTS YOU CRAZY PERSON! If I am a saleperson, wat am I tring to sell?! I dont have anything to sell to you people, I have said damn near half a dozen times that I just want to learn! WOW!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Gregory Escolta said:


> HAVE YOU READ ANY OF MY POSTS YOU CRAZY PERSON! If I am a saleperson, wat am I tring to sell?! I dont have anything to sell to you people, I have said damn near half a dozen times that I just want to learn! WOW!


 
Oh... now you've got me, let me think now.............

I give in, wot are you trying to sell ?

When one wants to learn something from others, is it usual for one to demand learning in this way? If it is, I'm not surprised you're so ignorant. You really ought to get out more!


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

ann schnerre said:


> wow!! i have to say i've seen ppl on this forum attacked, but usually it's been for good reason. this time i have to say, hey, the guy's young, he wants to learn, and that's what this forum is supposedly about--isn'tit?
> 
> why doesn't everyone back off a step, take a breath (or 3) and do what you're really good at: helping newbies and discussing training??
> 
> oh--except making fun of shoes/socks is still WAY ok   (just not mine)


I don't give a shit why he's here. I HATE abominable pig-dogs and I can talk all day about my hatred when asked for an opinion.

But notice how I haven't posted on the other thread? It's because I also don't give a shit about what he chooses to own or breed or train!


----------



## Gregory Escolta (Mar 11, 2010)

maggie fraser said:


> Oh... now you've got me, let me think now.............
> 
> I give in, wot are you trying to sell ?
> 
> When one wants to learn something from others, is it usual for one to demand learning in this way? If it is, I'm not surprised you're so ignorant. You really ought to get out more!


 
I still do not understand what you are implicating. So I am not here to sell anything. I am not demanding to learn, I have shown up to learn. You can be a part of the problem, or a part of the solution. Whatever you choose is your choice.


----------



## Gregory Escolta (Mar 11, 2010)

James Lechernich said:


> I don't give a shit why he's here. I HATE abominable pig-dogs and I can talk all day about my hatred when asked for an opinion.
> 
> But notice how I haven't posted on the other thread? It's because I also don't give a shit about what he chooses to own or breed or train!


 
What you said is totally contradictory. You hate my dogs, but you dont care that I want to own them? Whatever the case may be, I am sorry you feel that way...


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

ann schnerre said:


> wow!! i have to say i've seen ppl on this forum attacked, but usually it's been for good reason. this time i have to say, hey, the guy's young, he wants to learn, and that's what this forum is supposedly about--isn'tit?
> 
> why doesn't everyone back off a step, take a breath (or 3) and do what you're really good at: helping newbies and discussing training??
> 
> oh--except making fun of shoes/socks is still WAY ok   (just not mine)


I have likewise tried to not attack him, just trying to set him straight. If he would have said, "hey, I'm new. I am interested in getting a Malinois or Rottweiler for protection work and I like and own American bullies," I don't think most people (with the exception of James "Pig Dogs are the Antichrist" Lechernich :lol would have batted an eye. They are definitely not my breed of choice and I disagree with their very existence, but eh, whatever...I think it was more of a problem when he inferred he wanted to work his American bullies. Some were a little nicer than others in how they said it, but it's just not a good idea. I think he's starting to get set straight though. So buck up, Gregory. Find a nice Mal or Rottie to work and have fun and learn. And for James's sake, please spay and neuter your current dogs.


----------



## Gregory Escolta (Mar 11, 2010)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> And for James's sake, please spay and neuter your current dogs.


 
For real?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Gregory Escolta said:


> For real?


Can't you see by now we don't joke around!:smile:


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Gregory Escolta said:


> I still do not understand what you are implicating. So I am not here to sell anything. I am not demanding to learn, I have shown up to learn. You can be a part of the problem, or a part of the solution. Whatever you choose is your choice.


Showing up ???? Showing up ??? 

Have you ever tried keeping your trap shut, and your eyes and ears open at least for a wee while ? Or being polite and respectful and non demanding ? Have you ever tried that ? And if that doesn't work, you can try making a noise or two or three even.

I have absolutely nothing against you other than the fact you are a snotty little brat, I'm old, 48 yrs to be precise... I learn from young ones all the time ! 

Oh, best not to go swearing at folks here, they were only kidding about the jack russells!


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i just think a lot of stuff got taken wrong, and personally, kudos to greg for not folding up and going to hide in a corner.

i also think that dogs that are bred to be WAY weird physically (and there are a lot of them) are bound to eventually (hopefully) die out. but i will never dis a person's breed of choice to their face--sorry, but i'll keep my thoughts to myself. 

greg--a tip: instead of continuing to reply to this thread and your intro, and thus "feeding the fire", start one with a specific working dog question. the direction this one is almost going in will get it locked anyway--why waste your time/energy on it?

maggie--he's YOUNG, backed into a corner; can we say "defensive drive"? i know he came off as attacking you initially when (IMO) you weren't attacking him, but hey, let your maturity show  

and TBH, i'm not sure why i'm defending him, except it seems things got WAY out of hand here.


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> I don't think most people (with the exception of James "Pig Dogs are the Antichrist" Lechernich :lol would have batted an eye.


That's gold, Jerry! Gold! =D>

In all seriousness though, I read his introduction and couldn't be bothered to post because I don't give a shit. People can own and train the breeds they like. No skin off my nose. I grew up with/around off-breeds, too. If abominable pig-dogs make his dick bigger, more power to him!

But again, don't make threads inviting people to trash your dogs if criticism makes you crumble because people around here will gladly oblige you.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

James Lechernich said:


> That's gold, Jerry! Gold! =D>
> 
> In all seriousness though, I read his introduction and couldn't be bothered to post because I don't give a shit. People can own and train the breeds they like. No skin off my nose. I grew up with/around off-breeds, too. If abominable pig-dogs make his dick bigger, more power to him!
> 
> But again, don't make threads inviting people to trash your dogs if criticism makes you crumble because people around here will gladly oblige you.



I can't help it, James but every time I read "ABOMINABLE PIG-DOGS" I loose it. LMAO:lol:








' ABOMI


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

I've been known to drop a couple "bills" on mens dress shoes so i'm the wrong person to ask about the shoe thing. I personally don't care what type of shoes people want to wear... as long as some dude isn't wearing pumps then I usually don't say sh!t. 

It wasn't too long ago that I started getting into American Bulldogs, and then started learning about the protection sports so I understand how it feels. Big lesson learned is that... dogs cost lots of time and money so you want to try to increase your chances of success through doing due dilegence and getting the right dog for the right job the first time around. And also, You got to learn to be thick-skinned! 

My current training director, i used to think was the biggest A-hole. There was a couple of times he'd made some comments about my dog that I thought was kind of harsh, and in a round-about way my dog would be the butt of jokes. But, I blew it off and proved to him that I was serious about learning and working dogs and earned his respect. I was the kid who had the crappy dog but was still eager to train and learn to train the best with what I had to work with. I also learned a crap load too!

Later after training with the club for 2 1/2 yrs I learned that... there are a lot of people who THINK they would like to train dogs in some sort of protection sport, but after they learn how much time it consumes they drop out. Ive seen it enough times at our club that we just learn to not really take people seriously untill they prove themselves. Thats just some food for thought for you to think about while you navigate through the clubs/trainers in the future.



P.S. 
If you are looking for a working Rotti I can point you in a direction.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

James Lechernich said:


> That's gold, Jerry! Gold! =D>


Jerry?!?! Oh James, and I even suggested Gregory neuter his pets to save you from high blood pressure. 


:wink:


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Jerry?!?! Oh James, and I even suggested Gregory neuter his pets to save you from high blood pressure.
> 
> 
> :wink:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0qm0KUPeD8


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I can't help it, James but every time I read "ABOMINABLE PIG-DOGS" I loose it. LMAO:lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Previously I was tempted to start a petition so as to describe the breed more accurately...hence abominable pig-dogs! But again, I just couldn't be bothered so it's sort of my own personal inside joke... O


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Okay, you're forgiven, James. Sorry, not a big Seinfeld fan. :wink::lol: Now, back to the abominable pig dogs...makes me think of "Pigs (Three Different Ones)" by Pink Floyd. Big man, pig pan, ha ha, charade you are...


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

James Lechernich said:


> Previously I was tempted to start a petition so as to describe the breed more accurately...hence abominable pig-dogs! But again, I just couldn't be bothered so it's sort of my own personal inside joke... O


Well now that your breed description is public, I will never think about them again in the same way!:grin:

Still LMAO!


----------

